# Relativen Pfad ermitteln



## Razorhawk (11. November 2003)

Hi,

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich relativ zu einer Datei den Pfad einer 2. Datei ermitteln kann.
Sprich wenn ich dynamisch meine Stylsheet-Dateien einbinden will mit php.
Die eine Datei liegt im Pfad test/datei.php und die andere test2/datei2.php und in beiden wird der relative Pfad zur .css datei ermittel der meinetwegen in test/css/layout.css liegt.

Müsste ich mir da eine Funktion selber schreiben oder gibt es spezielle Befehle?
Wollte ich nur wissen bevor ich mich ans Coden mache


----------



## Dominik2 (15. November 2003)

Weiß zwar nicht genau was du meinst, aber du kannst in eine PHP Datei das hineinschreiben, dann bekommst den Document Root raus 

...

```
<?php
echo $HTTP_SERVER["DOCUMENT_ROOT"];
?>
```

hm...
bye 
BYe


----------



## hoizwurm (15. November 2003)

Hallo Razorhawk!

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du z.b in Datei1 die Datei2 includen und 
in der Datei 2 dann wieder deine css Datei. Ist das Richtig? Und ist klar, in Datei 2 
ist der Pfad ja angegeben, aber der stimmt ja dann für Datei1 nicht mehr. 

Ich hoffe ich habe dein Problem richtig verstanden.
Wenn ja dann könnte dir das helfen:

Und zwar von 
de.comp.lang.php.* FAQ 



> Mit include("/subdir/foo.php") bindet man ein Script in einem untergeordneten
> Verzeichnis ein. In foo.php will man nun die ebenfalls in /subdir stehende Datei
> bar.php einbinden. Ein einfaches include("bar.php") funktioniert nicht, da PHP die
> Pfadangabe nicht relativ zum Script mit der include() -Anweisung, sondern relativ
> ...



Wie gesagt ich hoffe ich habe dich richtig verstanden.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------



## Razorhawk (16. November 2003)

Danke... ich muss nochmal gucken ob ich deines verstehe und dann werd ich ja sehen ob ich es richtig verstanden habe 

Ansonsten habe ich was neues gelernt, dass mir auch nützen könnte!


----------



## hoizwurm (16. November 2003)

Hallo Razorhawk!

Ist im Prinzip eine ganz einfache Sache. Schaut so aus wenn mans verwendet:


```
<? require(dirname(__FILE__)."/variables.php"); ?>
```

mfg Hoizwurm

Ps.: Vom Schlafen hältst Du auch nicht viel oder?


----------



## Razorhawk (16. November 2003)

Nein, wenn ich kurz vorher reinkam von einer kleinen Privatparty und zufällig keine Lust habe ins Bett zu gehen, dann gehe ich erst am nächsten Abend ins Bettchen.

Bleibt mir viel Zeit für mich


----------

